

Enchant closures for better debugging output in Perl - rcfox
http://www.effectiveperlprogramming.com/blog/1345

======
pavelkaroukin
tl;dr; It is hard to debug by "print $abc;" when $abc is code reference. So
you bless code reference with package providing stringification override to
print out closure position (file, line) and "near" defined variables. Pretty
useful!

------
jrockway
Shouldn't you name your package CODE instead of "MagicalCoderef" so that ref
returns the "right" value? :)

